# Breckwell P23 Installed Today



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Finished a few hours ago and fired her up. She can really pumps some heat!! Bring on the cold!


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!

That looks darn spiffy on the hearth you made for it!


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2008)

This is funny - I just ordered a Breckwell SB23BL from Northern Tool today and have 4 tons of Freedom Fuel (premium, low ash, etc.) that I bought from Home Depot in June.  My stove looks just like  yours, although it is a different model number.  I'm glad to hear that you are happy with the heat output.  We live in NH and I don't want to buy oil.  I am curious - do you think you will be able to use it as your sole source of heat?


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats the goal I refuse to use oil for heat this year. I was going to buy from them also but they said they were backordered until October. Were you on a list? They had the best price for the stove. I bought it from dynamitebuys.com for 300 more. I ordered 4 ton from depot and they came today and they sent me fireside ultras instead. After reading the reviews here I think I'll keep them but I was pissed for lack of a better term when I came home from work and saw the wrong pellets sitting in my driveway.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually, I ordered through Amazon from Northern Tool.  Amazon's site says that model will be in stock on the 21st.  

It was a very good price, but I can't figure out if my stove (SB23BL) is actually a P23. It looks the same as the P23, but maybe the electronics are different.

I ordered premium hardwood, low ash from Home Depot, but received premium pine, low ash..they say that the softwood pellets are just as good as the hardwood..I also was really po'd and they took $$ off.

Hopefully will be receiving my stove soon.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't seen a P23 in person - did you order a brass handle?  The pictures online don't show a brass handle.


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

its the same stove. Did you get it with legs or pedestal. How much if you don't mind did depot give as a mistake discount? thanks


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

I ordered it as a basic black but it came with the brass handle no big deal for us. I was mostly concerned with getting a black door


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2008)

I also want the black door, but the brass handle looks really nice. I hope mine comes with a brass handle.  Your stove looks a lot better than the stoves on the internet.  Did you treat it or oil it?

Home Depot's discount, I think, was like $30/ton.  This was back in June and I think they gave me the discount because I wanted to return them.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine came with the legs.


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

All I have done is wipe it down with glass plus after loading the hopper with pellets it gets a little dusty on top so I wipe it down. I'll let you know if I have any problems or ideas for the stove or its use. Good Luck


----------



## rconnelly (Nov 1, 2008)

I just installed my p23 that i received from Northern Tool.  Lots to be said about Northern Tool, maybe later....  Is anyone else having an issue with the pellet feed?  My pellets drop down from the auger and very often they hit the lip of the burn pot and ping off of it...  It creates quite the mess, i need to clean this daily or else the pellets really start to pile up outside of the burn pot and some even go in to the removable ash pan...  I've had a lot of experience with Englander and U.S. Stove Company pellet stoves and I've never seen anything like this...  It seems like if the the burn pot was designed to be a little wider or have funnel like lip of some sort all of the pellets would make it right in to the burn pot...  This is a major inconvenience and the fire will even go out if multiple consecutive feeds miss the burn pot.  Yes, the burn pot is attached and sitting back as far as it can.  Thanks for any help/suggestions.

I've called Breckwell support but they are apparently so backed up they are asking customers to leave a message and they'll call back... well, i'm waiting for that call back....  Been over 24 hrs now. (of course now it's Saturday)  Thanks again.


----------



## rconnelly (Nov 4, 2008)

Update on my message.  Breckwell support told me about the screw underneath the burn pot holder... I adjusted that so the burn pot is tilted toward the pellet chute... It doesn't help much!  They told me about a "collar" that can be purchased directly through them for around 40 bucks which would fix the issue...  WTH!  I have to spend an additional 40 bucks for a part that makes my stove work RIGHT?  Wow!


----------

